# Nightmares?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

My pregnant doe, Twix, was making quiet chirping noises while she was sleeping. :?: I woke her up and she stopped, but I was wondering what she was doing :? . Nightmares? And she isn't due for another week or so, so in that catagory I think she is good.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Her babies may be tickling her from the inside.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Ah! I thought it may be that, kicking babies! But she stopped after I woke her up... :?:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe she was snoring....?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

A couple of mine make noises in their sleep. At first I feared a respiratory problem but they are fine when they are awake and have been doing it for a year now.


----------

